# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  نغمات اغنية (( افترقنا )) للفنان فضل شاكر روعة ...

## mylife079

نغمات اغنية (( افترقنا )) للفنان فضل شاكر روعة...

تحميل

----------


## هبة88

شكرا كتير

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور هبة 

على راسي غسان

----------


## sassolina

thankkkkkkkkks

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## رحيلك أوجعني

يسسسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رحيلك أوجعني  
_يسسسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_ 


شكرا على المرور

----------


## ب م ن

مشكوووووووووووورين على النغمه للفنان الرائع 

فضل شاكر :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## صالحه محمد

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك صالحه

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك دموع الورد

----------


## روان

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا روعه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا روان على المرور

----------


## ريمارا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## rawan111

شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاً

----------


## jehad_shahwan

yaslamooooooooooooooooooo :Bl (8):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك اخي 


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رائع محمد كلك زوق  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود نورت الموضوع 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

